# UK Members Some very Cheap CMT



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just had this in from Axminster

CMT 13 Piece Cutter Set : Buy CMT 13 Piece Cutter Set at Axminster Power Tool Centre

These are an amazingly cheap 13 piece set from CMT.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If they have them!. I recently tried to spend £300 at Axminster PT. I came away with 2 free catalogues. I wanted a gallon of Cellulose Thinners. Not in stock. DW625, price went up by £24. Sanding belts. Out of stock, etc. And I drove down to Devon on my birthday! I have just bought a gallon (4.5L) of top quality non bloom thinners from a trade supplier in Manchester. The Router I bought on Ebay, new from a dealer with 10% off with a Paypal deduction. Still no sanding belts, or the Dura Grit tools.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> If they have them!. I recently tried to spend £300 at Axminster PT. I came away with 2 free catalogues. I wanted a gallon of Cellulose Thinners. Not in stock. DW625, price went up by £24. Sanding belts. Out of stock, etc. And I drove down to Devon on my birthday! I have just bought a gallon (4.5L) of top quality non bloom thinners from a trade supplier in Manchester. The Router I bought on Ebay, new from a dealer with 10% off with a Paypal deduction. Still no sanding belts, or the Dura Grit tools.


Hi Mike

Sorry to hear that. That's a b****r if you'd driven all the way down there. I'd never had a problem like that with them before. A while ago they were doing CMT rabetting bits with replaceable tips and a couple of extra sizes of ball race for something like £24 and they delivered those OK.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Bychen (Dec 28, 2008)

I'v got really good deals on CMT at Axminster, subscribe to their newsletter (email club), and then be really fast to order.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Normally you do need to be quite quick. The set I originally mentioned are long gone.
I was surprised to find the stuff I got off them around 6wks ago still on offer though.
Routing - CLEARANCE There are some seriously good deals on CMT replaceable blade cutters there.

Cheers

Peter


----------

